# S3 VR6 (24v/30v) for North America?



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone know if a VR6 version of the A3/S3 is planned for North America?
With all the new upscale hatches/station-wagons coming on the market like the Lexus IS300, you'd think that Audi would want in too!


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: S3 VR6 (24v/30v) for North America? (superphat)*

no. oh wait...no, sorry. WAIT....ok....yes, the answer is definitely no


----------

